# HANK'S EAGLE Raceway presents FALL BRAWL 2011



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

HANK'S Eagle Raceway is happy to present. 
FALL BRAWL
Saturday October 1 2011


Classes:
1)	TJ/S 100% stock- t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21
2)	TJ/M t-jet modified- Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes, any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams
3)	AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock- armature, per (i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams
4)	AFX/M A/FX modified- 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.
5)	4G/S+D Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster- Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams. 
6) P/PM Pancake Pro Mod- Any chassis that has 3 or 4 gears on top plate allowed. Any armature allowed that ohms no lower than 3.5 ohms. Polymer motor magnets allowed. Pickup shoe braids & shunts allowed. Traction magnets allowed, max of two (2). Any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires allowed. Any plastic body allowed. All other mods Ok. Minimum weight 21 grams.
7) I/S Inline Stock- This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars. Minimum weight 18 grams
8)	D/S Door Slammer- 5.5 ohm armature allowed (hot- stock motor). Polymer & baked NEO motor magnets, pickup shoe braids allowed. Shunts allowed. Any motor brushes, gears,
wheels and tires. DIE CAST BODY. minimum of 57 grams.

BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473
Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip
T/JS body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.
General Rules: in staying with an agreed nature of drag strip and street drag racing; formula, Indy and Can Am bodies are disallowed. Cars should be kept to a reasonable width, usually accepting width restrictions of 1&5/16 (1.3125) inches. Wheelie bars should be limited to length of 2.5 inches. No testing once racing begins with exceptions decided by Hank or Scott. Wheelie bars are permitted in all classes EXCEPT TJ/S 100%stock tjet.


Please note, Pit Passes are $5.oo and each car in each class will be $2.oo. Limit 2 cars per class

The club is located in Skippack PA near the intersection of 
Routes 113 & 73.

* From Rt 202, take Rt 73 (Skippack Pike) West for 7.6 miles to Rt 113 South .7 miles to Mensch Road (first left after Skippack Firehouse). After left on Mensch, go one half mile to clubhouse on right.

* From Rt 422, take Collegeville exit to Rt 29 North. Go 4.7 miles to Rt 113 North, then 2.9 miles to Mensch Road. Turn right on Mensch, go one half mile to club house on right.





​


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh yea :drunk:

Where is T-Jet Pro-Stock? I thought you were going to keep that one.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm confused


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bump up


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*fall brawl*

al eddie and I will be there.
see you then.

mac


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you MAC. I am looking forward to seeing you guys and everyone for that matter.


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*hanks eagle raceway fall brawl*

okay guys lets hear some chatter
for the fall brawl who is going?
I hope we have a good turn out.
we need some newbies along 
with the veterans. if this is
your first time coming to the race
you are in for a great day of
racing al and hank do a fantastic
job of running things. the last race
in april we had 112 entries for
8 classes. tune up your hot
rods and I will see you guys
on the 1st thanks.

mac


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Mac. looking forward to seeing a bunch of the usual suspects and hopefully some new folks. heard that someone might have to actually honor his anniversary commitment at the Joisey Shore that day. he might send his cars for a substitute driver (sgrig maybe) to run.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes its sad but true. It's my freaking one year wedding anniversary and will have to bow out. Hoping for a driver substitute. If that's ok with you guys. :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Jim, I'm getting ready to load the hauler for the short trip to PA bud and needed to ask you a few questions. Give me a call please. 

ThAnks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bump up. please plan on attending. thank you, al.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone up for doing the racing reporting? Pics and comments???

We need coverage!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

only a couple days left. see you there!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow*


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I was there today,today,today


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Honeymoon & Mike kicked some serious butt t'day!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the participants .....
Scott and Hank, our hosts, promoters, prize donators and rules committee .......










Hank with our first arriving competitor, all around swell guy, MAC, and one of our beloved posters right here on HT .....










another HT poster and good sport, Darryl, from South Jersey and always ready to race ....










Jim P, a newer racer but has come a long way since his first race in April 2011 ....










Yellow Jacket Jim Sgrignioli "SGRIG" busy adjusting one of the multitude of cars that he would tune up for various contestants throughout the day ....










group picture, front row MAC, Scott, SGRIG, ... back row Darryl, Hank, alpink, Mike C, Jim P ....










your Top Eliminator (most wins for event) Mike C .....










more pics of first and second place cars per class in another post coming to a neighborhood near you soon. results also, stay tuned !!!!!!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RESULTS 

TJ/S 100% stock t-jet 10 entries
TQ Mike C 55 Chevy [email protected]
1st Mike C 55 Chevy .544 [email protected]
2nd JoeHoneyMoon GTX .482 [email protected]
low ET Mike C 55 Chevy [email protected]

TJ/M t-jet modified 12 entries
TQ Mike C Willies [email protected]
1st JoeHoneyMoon Brown Willys .402 [email protected]
2nd MAC Camaro .323 [email protected]
low ET Mike C Willies [email protected]

AFX/S AFX&Magnatraction stock 13 entries
TQ Mike C Camaro [email protected]
1st Mike C 55 Chevy .467 [email protected]
2nd Scott Gold Eclipse .407 [email protected]
low ET Mike C Camaro [email protected]

AFX/M AFX&Magnatraction modifed 10 entries
TQ Mike C Camaro 6 [email protected]
1st Scott Vette .412 [email protected]
2nd JoeHoneyMoon SlikWilly .411 [email protected]
low ET Mike C Camaro3 [email protected]

4G/S&D 4Gear stock&dragster 10 entries
TQ Mike C Vega [email protected]
1st Mike C Vega .433 [email protected]
2nd JoeHoneyMoon Aztec .441 [email protected]
low ET Mike C Vega [email protected]

P/PM pancake pro mod 7 entries
TQ Mike C Vette [email protected]
1st JoeHoneyMoon black Vette .407 [email protected]
2nd Mike C Vette .402 [email protected]
low ET Mike C Vette [email protected]

I/S inline stock 6 entries
TQ MAC Camaro [email protected]
1st Darryl Red Porsche .425 [email protected]
2nd MAC Camaro .299 [email protected]
low ET MAC Camaro [email protected]

D/S door slammer 5 entries
TQ MAC AC Delco [email protected]
1st MAC AC Delco .374 [email protected]
2nd Darryl Magnum Police .355 [email protected]


Mike C was Top Eliminator with 25 total wins, JoeHoneyMoon 2nd with 20 and MAC and Scott tied for 3rd with 11 wins each

I would like to thank Scott Dunlap for his generous donations to provide prizes for the winners and runner ups in each class and Hank Galloway for his generous donations of door prizes. also a shout out to Bill Trotter, who arrived late without cars, but took group pictures for us. 
as always a huge thank you to Blue Comet Motorcycle Club (Hank is Security Officer there) for renting us the facility and extending every courtesy. 
a quick list of participants ....
Hank Galloway
Scott Dunlap
MAC
Darryl L
Mike C
Jim P
Sgrig
Bill Trotter
alpink


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TJ/S
Mike C 55 Chevy
JoeHoneyMoon GTX









TJ/M
JoeHoneyMoon Brown Willys
MAC Camaro 









AFX/S
Mike C 55 Chevy
Scott Gold Eclipse









AFX/M
Scott Vette
JoeHoneyMoon SlikWilly









4G/S&D 
Mike C Vega
JoeHoneyMoon Aztec









P/PM
JoeHoneyMoon Black Vette
Mike C Vette









I/S
Darryl Red Porsche
MAC Camaro









D/S
MAC AC Delco
Darryl Magnum Police









unfortunately the pictures I took of Mike C with his White Lightning prize for Top Eliminator were too dark and unusable, sorry Mike.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bump up for a little revisit of the results


----------

